# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Giải thích cách sử dụng Lock XLS

## haido92

chào các bạn! tôi có tải và sử dụng phần mềm lock xls nhưng bản hướng dẫn chỉ không rõ. xin các bạn chỉ rõ giùm 2 chức năng sau :
- làm sao tạo 1 file excel bằng lock xls bảo mật bằng cpuid mà khi ta mở file đó ở máy tính có cpuid tương thích là nó sẽ chạy, không cần nhập thêm gì vào.
- chức năng tạo 1 file exe làm như thế nào? công dụng ra sao?

----------

